# cheap meat



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

with the price of meat goin through the roof, has any1 got any good ideas for cheap meat? ie i used to eat tescos HL frozen quarter pounders, but they now taste of ****e. i eat alot of lean beef mince and turkey and chicken breast, but its killin my bank. help please.


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

iceland 1.3kg of chicken breast 5quid 

or 650 g of diced breast for 3quid.

wont get ,uch better than that to be honest


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

is it possible to get tubs of egg whites here in the uk, like eggology.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

j4ldo said:


> iceland 1.3kg of chicken breast 5quid
> 
> or 650 g of diced breast for 3quid.
> 
> wont get ,uch better than that to be honest


Really?? If thats the case, maybe I could afford to do a keto diet?....hmmmm you could be my new hero friend! Welcome to the baord btw :thumb:

SD


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Asda have the cheapest cook from frozen chicken breast.

You get a lot more from Asda than Iceland and the bags are cheaper from Asda. 12kg sack of potatoes from Morrisons is only 3.50 and you get sh*t loads.

Dead handy for jacket potatoes/new potatoes ect........

GHS


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Dont hate me but.....

Chicken Livers!


----------



## furby (Jan 23, 2008)

I applied at my local Bookers wholesalers for an account. I got a card and now get 5kg of chicken breast for £16.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

furby said:


> I applied at my local Bookers wholesalers for an account. I got a card and now get 5kg of chicken breast for £16.


just make sure they are not pumped full of ****


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

eurgar said:


> just make sure they are not pumped full of ****


Pretty sure he'd be able to taste it...


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Really?? If thats the case, maybe I could afford to do a keto diet?....hmmmm you could be my new hero friend! Welcome to the baord btw :thumb:
> 
> SD


Thanks Normally reside over at steroid.com but recently started reading through here also decided to join,



GHS said:


> Asda have the cheapest cook from frozen chicken breast.
> 
> You get a lot more from Asda than Iceland and the bags are cheaper from Asda. 12kg sack of potatoes from Morrisons is only 3.50 and you get sh*t loads.
> 
> ...





LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Pretty sure he'd be able to taste it...


not tried asda TBH theres not 1 near enough to me to justify any saving , although im going to try Farmfoods.

The Women in iceland must actually think im a freak im in that often buying bags and bags and nothing else


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

£1.90 for a whole chicken in tesco's

credit crunch :rockon:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Go to the place the chinese restaurants go. There will be a meat wholesalers somewhere near you.

I get 10 fresh chicken breasts with nothing added or taken away for £10, each breast is more or less 200g.

He also does 12kg of the ones above but frozen (again nothing added or taken away) for £30. But the box is massive and my freezer is tiny...

The same place has a side for red meat also. Again cheap as chips, and the more you buy the cheaper it is. I can stand their and watch him cut up half a cow and pick what I want. He'll weigh it right in front of me and give me a price.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

try a good quality halal butchers


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

The bargain I had from tescos ! 2 whole ducks weighing 6kg! for £6


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

You get what you pay for.

Why skimp on the most important part to your physique success?

Cheap meat contains tons of water and sodium usually.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

its not skimpin if i aint got the money is it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

n987 said:


> its not skimpin if i aint got the money is it?


 I do understand what your saying mate.

My point is when you buy that cheap meat half the time your not getting any thing that will be very conclusive to building a good physique.

Tuna is very cheap.

Eggs are very cheap.

Use these for your protein main stay and then eat less meat but eat good quality meat.

JMO.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

yea i wqas only playin mate, i get where your comin from.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> I do understand what your saying mate.
> 
> My point is when you buy that cheap meat half the time your not getting any thing that will be very conclusive to building a good physique.
> 
> ...


Disagree there m8, imo even batery eggs are better in your diet than no eggs at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

MXD said:


> Disagree there m8, imo even batery eggs are better in your diet than no eggs at all.


 EH? Think you missed my point mate, my point is eat the cheap eggs and safe your meat money for good meat not the saline filled ****.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> EH? Think you missed my point mate, my point is eat the cheap eggs and safe your meat money for good meat not the saline filled ****.


oooohhhh lmfao.. totally misread you dood. Time for my bed I think!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Get a missus like greekgoddess.

I think if you buy meat frozen it is usually cheaper? I'm not sure, but check it out.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Got 900g of frozen chicken from Tesco the other day for £6.50. Might check out Iceland though after reading the above posts


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

2.2kg of chicken from costco for 14 quid, halal chicken at that.

i think i might go to the butchers to see what the chicken is all about thyeir as i would much prefer free range chicken breast (funny image thinking of a chicken breast wandering the hills of scotland) to something imported from china.

but i guess the wallet rules the way


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

I get mine from my local sunday market normally about 20-25 chicken breasts for 20 quid.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bookers Cash and Carry do 5kg of chicken breast (17min) for 17.49

I'm getting me a card 

http://www.booker.co.uk/catalog/productinformation.aspx?code=18483&categoryName=308552&CSUrl=http%3a%2f%2fwww.booker.co.uk%2fcatalog%2fbrowsecategory.aspx%3fcategoryName%3d308552%26view%3dUnGrouped


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

haha yes it was a compliment 

As Robbie mentioned, a cash n carry would be a good choice, if you have a have a freezer you could buy in bulk aswell, for the whole month. Look out for multibuy offers from supermarkets too, or if you see a buy one get one free deal snap it up in bulk to really save a few quid.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/8/xpi54625138.htm

they might be tesco value but just cooked one up now and they taste fine to me. good price tbh, 4 fillets all a good size when cooked. yum.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think the best thing to do is go to your local butcher and explain that you BB and that you have to use a lot of chicken and also eggs and you was just seeing what sort of deal that they could do for you if you was to only use them?

You will be suprised how much chicken you get and also how cheap they do it for you if they think you only go there and that you will be ordering all the time believe me i did it when i moved house and was getting it virtually at cost, but now i have moved back to my home town and get it from my uncle who is a butcher and gives me family rates which tbh are pretty much the same as the other butcher gave me!


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Because I am a sad old git, and have no friends, I recently did a little survey, and can state categorically that Bookers have the cheapest chicken breast with a 10kg box of frozen for £26.99. Prove me wrong doubters!!

They taste a lot better than Tesco value or Healthy Living, IMO. Yes they have added water, but so does virtually all frozen chicken.

Be warned however, the box will not fit in an average size freezer!! You have to repack it. On the good side, there is something really pleasing about having such a big box of chicken!!

Told you I'm a sad old git! :thumb:


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I get mine from a local butchers, free range, proper meat, it costs me £21 for 5kg, the pieces are huge!


----------



## not_so_big_mike (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,

You might like to try and find some gamekeepers local to you, this time of year you will probably be able to get pheasant for next to nothing (I was paying 50p for a brace last year but sometimes you can take as much as you want, people into there shooting are usually a little bored of pheasant by now...) Pheasant is very quick and easy to debreast (<1 minute with a decent knife) and tasty to boot. They will probably be able to supply you with rabbit year round as well. Free range and probably organic as well!

Hope that helps,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

not_so_big_mike said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You might like to try and find some gamekeepers local to you, this time of year you will probably be able to get pheasant for next to nothing (I was paying 50p for a brace last year but sometimes you can take as much as you want, people into there shooting are usually a little bored of pheasant by now...) Pheasant is very quick and easy to debreast (<1 minute with a decent knife) and tasty to boot. They will probably be able to supply you with rabbit year round as well. Free range and probably organic as well!
> 
> ...


 That certaintly sounds like a good idea, nothing like game meat for taste!


----------



## Loz (Jul 15, 2008)

Go to MAKRO - 5kgs og breasts for around £20 - usually lasts me 2wks, but then I can't eat as much as you guys!!

Loz  )


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

Aldi usually do frozen rump steaks for a good price, proper steaks too, not that reformed stuff.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah two of the best cheap protein sources for me are

Aldi frozen chicken fillets £3.99 for 0.8kg no added water.

Tesco value white fish (pollock) fillets £2.99 for 0.8kg.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

not_so_big_mike said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You might like to try and find some gamekeepers local to you, this time of year you will probably be able to get pheasant for next to nothing (I was paying 50p for a brace last year but sometimes you can take as much as you want, people into there shooting are usually a little bored of pheasant by now...) Pheasant is very quick and easy to debreast (<1 minute with a decent knife) and tasty to boot. They will probably be able to supply you with rabbit year round as well. Free range and probably organic as well!
> 
> ...


My Dad shoots game, so I've been doing this for ages now.

Roast pheasant is amazing. I've been paying around £2 a brace. If my Dad shoots them, then they are free - but full of shot


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

How much protein is in pheasant my best mate is a game keeper can get as much as i want for free is this as good as chicken/beef for mass.


----------

